# Tv Advice Please



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

After 25 years of faultless service our old 4:3 TV is to be replace.

Basically we are sick of watching films through a letterbox.

We would like 32 to 37" flat LCD with 1080p HD.

We have no hangups regarding brand.

Anyone have any recommendations/negative feedback.

All opinions welcome.

Thanks

Roger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I got a Sony Bravia last year .... after spending about 6 months looking at different options ..... very pleased with the quality of the picture.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not LCD but I purchased a Panasonic Plasma from John Lewis last year, really happy with it and TBH JL offer a 5 year guarantee with all TV's which is well worth it for no extra cost.

Also well worth looking here for some great advice


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Sony KDL32D3000

Review here... http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/Sony-KDL32D3000/

I bought one last July and the only negative I can think of are that the factory settings are rubbish, so you need to play with them to get them right. AVforums and others have a thread with suggested settings. I don't have a high-definition Sky box, yet, so I looked hard to find one with a great Standard Definition picture.

This is what mine looks like hung on the wall...










... just got to build a box to tidy away the multi-plug.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Who. Me? said:


> Sony KDL32D3000
> 
> Review here... http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/Sony-KDL32D3000/
> 
> ...


Nice set up B)


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Roger, I recently bought this Samsung 37" LCD from Amazon and I can't fault it so far.

Retail price is Â£900

It's currently Â£513

*Samsung LE37R87 *










Samsung at Amazon


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

I love the idea, the looks and the technology behind LCD/Plasma TV's.

But it all seems a bit pointless when the DVD/VIDEO/SKYBOX still jut out into the room. It's about time they did something to make the "peripherals" as funky as the TV's.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Ricster said:


> Nice set up B)


Ta.



> But it all seems a bit pointless when the DVD/VIDEO/SKYBOX still jut out into the room. It's about time they did something to make the "peripherals" as funky as the TV's.


I agree.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks for the info and opinions.

Not an easy choice....no negative experiences so far, so I guess that most major brands are all pretty fair?

I suppose its going to be down to price and looks?

Interesting comment about the peipherals......I can only suppose that they will get more descrete over time.

Thanks

Roger


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm still waiting for our CRT to break, so the only experience I have is a 17" LCD for the bedroom.

We chose a Daewoo as it was, in my opinion, the best picture of the ones on display at Currys or Comet (can't remember). When I come to replace the big TV I'll be going to a specialist retailer to view - find someone who knows how to set it up properly and actually let you see what you'll be getting.

Where we bought the 17", the guy said 'but the picture will be better when you get it home' when we looked at some. They weren't even tuned in correctly.

My parents bought a 32" Toshiba which seems fine. They avoided the retail park shops and went to a local shop. They bought it in the morning and the shopowner delivered, connected and set it up that afternoon. Probably paid about Â£60 more than the big shops were selling it for but, for them, it was money well spent.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


> Sony KDL32D3000
> 
> Review here... http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/Sony-KDL32D3000/
> 
> I bought one last July and the only negative I can think of are that the factory settings are rubbish, so you need to play with them to get them right. AVforums and others have a thread with suggested settings. I don't have a high-definition Sky box, yet, so I looked hard to find one with a great Standard Definition picture.


Snap! I bought mine from Amazon last November. It was Â£639.99 and included free delivery and extended 2-year warranty, but because I had Â£63-worth of Amazon vouchers it cost me just under Â£577 altogether. I agree about the settings - the factory defaults make your eyes bleed after couple of minutes! I also got a Logitech X-540 5.1 surround sound system to go with it, which for an extra Â£52 was well worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I find the best screen quality is SONY, JVC & THOMSON / PHILIPS (not in any particular order)

just by humble opinion of course.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Which? did a test sometime in the last few months, reference libraries usually carry it. Can't remember what the top recommendation was but they did list a couple of cheapies to avoid

Ian


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Ricster said:


> Roger, I recently bought this Samsung 37" LCD from Amazon and I can't fault it so far.
> 
> Retail price is Â£900
> 
> ...


Bought the same one about a year ago - again from Amazon. Very easy to set up (if I can manage it..... h34r: ) and picture is excellent. Lots of negative comments on amazon about the sound quality but I think it's fine.

The only negative I would warn you about - they are not compatible with Sony Vaio laptops. I wanted to run a work powerpoint one weekend to check it was all ok before a Monday meeting, and it wouldn't work. Samsung said (when I called the support line) they are working on a plugin, but at the moment it's not compatible for some reason.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I spent 3-months researching for a 32" TV (not continiously mind you :lol: )

Anyhow I narrowed it down to SONY, Phillips, LG & Samsung

I ended up going for an LG although given the latest develpments inTV technology IMO i think Phillips have the best 32 / 37" TV's at the moment.

Good luck - Cheers Stu


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

We bought a HUMAX, no I'd never heard of them either but got a good deal on it at the time. Aparently Humax make most of the innards for digi boxes that are on the market.

Very happy with it. Kicks the **** out of my neighbours Phillips for picture quality.


----------

